# handoff-bluetooth



## ewiesler (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone else have issues with an iPhone connectivity with the car handoff, such that whenever you enter the car, the phone tries to connect with the car and essentially disables the audio features? It's like the car is calling the phone, and cannot find it, and cannot end the call unless I manually disconnect the bluetooth on the phone or the car. It's very frustrating and happens most of the time and not all the time, and randomly. iPhone is 8s, and runs on Ios 12.1.4


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My iPhone (X currently on 12.2 but had acted the same since September) has always connected totally seamlessly and immediately when opening a door.

If BT audio previously had been the cars audio source, it immediately starts playing over BT (unless it had been paused - then starts when pressing play again).
If other audio had previously been played, BT still immediately comments and available as an audio source to be switched to. 
If on a call when opening the car, the call immediately switches over to the car. (Would actually prefer if it waited and prompted for this as it can be awkward if opening a rear door or trunk and your call moves from the phone to the car interior and you are still standing outside)


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> My iPhone (X currently on 12.2 but had acted the same since September) has always connected totally seamlessly and immediately when opening a door.
> 
> If BT audio previously had been the cars audio source, it immediately starts playing over BT (unless it had been paused - then starts when pressing play again).
> If other audio had previously been played, BT still immediately comments and available as an audio source to be switched to.
> If on a call when opening the car, the call immediately switches over to the car. (Would actually prefer if it waited and prompted for this as it can be awkward if opening a rear door or trunk and your call moves from the phone to the car interior and you are still standing outside)


My iPhone X behaves the same way with my model 3.


----------



## ewiesler (Feb 28, 2019)

Achooo said:


> My iPhone X behaves the same way with my model 3.


I don't think I am experiencing the same thing. My issue is that whenever I enter the car, regardless of what audio was previously the source (mostly was a radio channel), the car connects to my iPhone BT, and the display shows as 'me', as opposed to another caller. If I'm on the phone and enter the car, the handoff is ok from the phone to the car. But my problem is that the phone is not on, and almost always in my pocket, and works as a key, but then the call initiates and I have to disable the BT on the car or the phone to get an audio function.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

ewiesler said:


> I don't think I am experiencing the same thing. My issue is that whenever I enter the car, regardless of what audio was previously the source (mostly was a radio channel), the car connects to my iPhone BT, and the display shows as 'me', as opposed to another caller. If I'm on the phone and enter the car, the handoff is ok from the phone to the car. But my problem is that the phone is not on, and almost always in my pocket, and works as a key, but then the call initiates and I have to disable the BT on the car or the phone to get an audio function.


That is very strange. I would try to forget the device on both ends including both the phone key, BT audio device, and bluetooth devices in iOS settings. Once you have done that, restart your phone, power off the car, then repair everything.

Make sure you have a keycard handy when you do this so you don't lock yourself out of the vehicle.


----------

